
Need answer: How to use Apple's new .p8 certificate for APNs - andrewfromx
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/39672297/how-to-use-apples-new-p8-certificate-for-apns-in-firebase-console
======
andrewfromx
ah [https://eladnava.com/send-push-notifications-to-ios-
devices-...](https://eladnava.com/send-push-notifications-to-ios-devices-
using-xcode-8-and-swift-3/)

